# Cold Storm's Fathers HTPC Build



## Cold Storm (Apr 3, 2010)

So, after looking at a factor of my system being down for a while, I need to have something going.. Laptop wouldn't cut it. I'd be so board after a while with just interwebs.. So, why not build a htpc for myself, or my parents?

Thus..


















Specs:
Foxconn Cinema II Deluxe II
AMD II X3 720 BE
Geil's 2133mhz: for right now. 
2 1.5tb drives
80gb SSD


Still looking to get:
PSU
Graphics card
Case 
Cooler
Sound Card: Leaning towards a X-fi forte still on it.. I love my card.


I'm going to be giving up my SSD for this board. I'll be going for a 128,120 drive when my normal rig gets back on its feet.. With it being something sweet to happen 


I'm open to everyone's thoughts and reactions.

System will be up and running tonight once I get all my parts together for my water block..  




Wow, does stuff change..  Well, I found out the key reason that I was going to build that htpc, was to hold on while my mobo was on it's rma trip.. But, looking over it, and such found it to be me stressing the 24pin via cable management.. 


So, Now:


*Cold Storm's Father HTPC Build*


This won't be a baby size htpc. We'll be going for tall the bells and whistles on this one. 


System thoughts so far.

Silverstone GD05 HTPC Case

i7 860 Chip

CPU Cooler
*gotta see what can fit the case once the mobo gets in.*

Gigabyte P55M-Ud4
 * Could change to something different. Gotta see how it preforms*

5850
*still looking*

SSD 
*Still looking*

HDD
*WD 1tb or 1.5tb or 2tb.. We'll see once it's time for it.

PSU
*Silverstone STP 1000w* Subject to change since I'm waiting to see what happens in rma for my first one.



*Remote*


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 3, 2010)

Build Links:


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 3, 2010)

Links for parts:


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 3, 2010)

so what sort of case? Tower, SFF, Lanbox?????

are you gonna keep H2O on the final build?


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 3, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> so what sort of case? Tower, SFF, Lanbox?????
> 
> are you gonna keep H2O on the final build?



I'm looking to keep a small factor on this. Lanbox sounds nice. 

As for water. might be staying. We have to see how well it does on air first, then go from there. Now that I got my silverstone Raven "ghetto'ed" I can test both and see..


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 3, 2010)

That Raven is gonna look a tad empty...lol

you hanging a 5870 from it?


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 3, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> That Raven is gonna look a tad empty...lol
> 
> you hanging a 5870 from it?



Yeah, for the min, till I get the idea of a case, it's going to make my silverstone look BIG... lol

a 5870 will be hanging. I gotta look into the whole hybrid crossfire X thing and see what I need to go there. It has a nice onboard that will make me be checking.. 

The same goes for the sound.. I'll be trying that on it's own before adding the sound card.


The only thing that I have my heart set on.. this mini keyboard


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 4, 2010)

might wanna chechout the sff case that erocker used?

http://www.zipzoomfly.com/jsp/ProductDetail.jsp?ProductCode=10012039&prodlist=celebros

http://techpowerup.com/gallery/2526.html


----------



## erocker (Apr 4, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> The only thing that I have my heart set on.. this mini keyboard



OMG, that is sick! DO WANT.




(FIH) The Don said:


> might wanna chechout the sff case that erocker used?
> 
> http://www.zipzoomfly.com/jsp/ProductDetail.jsp?ProductCode=10012039&prodlist=celebros
> 
> http://techpowerup.com/gallery/2526.html



If you want to go cheap there is no better case. 

I wish I had Cold Storm's motherboard to put in it. Very sexy.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 4, 2010)

i wish i had the evga m-atx board, THAT is pure pr0n 

and that is one sweet keyboad touckpad, lights and what not


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Apr 4, 2010)

I second.  That mini keyboard is sick.  Do want.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 4, 2010)

Cold can I lives with you?


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 4, 2010)

Wow, I guess I was to busy playing to see the stuff going on.. lol.. post 2 have been updated. 

As for the case erocker has.. I remember looking at the review, and seeing the build.. I forgot all about it due to stuff going on... Might have ot look to buy it.. I have another case in mind... 

as for the keyboard.. it was a toss up on these other two:

lenovo-mini keyboard
Tini media keyboard

But, I think that little thing would be great via it looks like a remote.


@ Damulta.. look at post 2... it's your 120mm rad!  But living with me.. nah. only a female will bunk with me!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 4, 2010)

i would either take the mini lenovo or the first one you posted


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 4, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i would either take the mini lenovo or the first one you posted



Yeah, the lenovo looks to be a great keyboard. I had it set for the buy button last night but fell asleep so, no go.. lol


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 4, 2010)

LOL

what other case are you thinking of?


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 4, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> LOL
> 
> what other case are you thinking of?



The other case is in the "I know, and you gotta wait" part.. I know there is another case out there, just don't "know" what it looks like yet..


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 4, 2010)

oh

the one you know is the right when you see it


----------



## Binge (Apr 4, 2010)

Glad to see that CPU cooler is working for ya   If anyone knew how that happened they'd send us both h8ful PMs lol


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 4, 2010)

Yep, I'll know what case it will be once I get that.. Oh man, it's perfect... just like the board.. only reason I went amd for this set up.. Just calls out htpc.. at lease to me..


@binge: Yeah, that cooler is a sweet piece of hardware! Can't thank you enough for telling me to get it.. Man, I need to throw the quad rad on this chip to see how "low" it will really go!


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 4, 2010)

^^ Added stuff to the second post. ^^


I'm really thinking of a XFX 5670 for the GPU. I'm seeing that I need a low grade 3k series card in order do to hybrid crossfire.. Finding one on line, seems to be about the same of a 5670-5770. Was going to go nvidia for this, but after seeing powerdvd 10 supporting ati, I won't be doing so..

Now, gotta find a low profile modular psu, & think about air cooling or water.. I'm loving the 18c at 3.2ghz


----------



## freaksavior (Apr 4, 2010)

are you planning on doing dts-hd and DD+? if your not gaming then the 5670 will be awesome


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 4, 2010)

freaksavior said:


> are you planning on doing dts-hd and DD+? if your not gaming then the 5670 will be awesome



Yeah, planning on do the whole Dolby Digital thing. It won't be used for gaming. More of a media style system. 

If it's right, me giving it to my parents, it'll be a whole lot of Dolby Digital stuff. Dad's big into his movies/sound.


----------



## freaksavior (Apr 4, 2010)

Nice.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 4, 2010)

^^ setting 3.4ghz for the day. 

glad I'm using the geils.. lol.. sitting at 1620mhz. 


Now, just gotta learn how amd oc's..


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 22, 2010)

All right guys. SO things have changed.. All ways seem to happen when I try to do something. Oh, well.. 

Updated OP to reflect whats going on. 


Now, gotta get down to business. With the thing that came in today. 

My mini Keyboard for the build! :rockout
























I'll have a full personal review of the keyboard in the coming days. 


If you want the keyboard.. you can go threw this article and find it like I did.. lol.. Not going to make it easy! lol. Not yet at lease


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 22, 2010)

may your tiny fingers type many happy things

That keyboard is pretty sweet.


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Apr 22, 2010)

Love the Engrish on the website lol :

The world's first Touchpad 90-degree flip design
With a 90-degree flip a switch function key Touchpad, allows you to be more humane mode of operation to achieve click, scroll, and the mouse click action. Control and enjoy the funof the same notebook computer.

You can teaching, training, lectures: keyboard, mouse, laser pointer in one hand and hand, three-dimensional explanation, amore lively!
IPTV, Living Room Computers: lying on the sofa, the free manipulation of the living room computer, Internet, shopping, trade stocks and soon!
Personalization: *lying on a sofa or blanket to play computer games and the Internet is not cool? *"Spiritual bond" is the personality of your choice!
CARPC: car computer's wireless best solution!
Gifts: Business gifts, interpersonal gifts the bestchoice!

I have always wanted a keyboard i can be more humane with..  

I really want one now, my HTPC needs one of these!!


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 24, 2010)

Well guys. tomorrow I'll do a big post on the remote. I'm loving it right now. I'm very happy to be able to get this keyboard and get it for my father.

Drunken' you'll love that keyboard if you get it. Anyone will. 


Now, I do have some good stuff here with me right now. Going threw with Dark2099, I was able to snag a great Mobo for my dad's set up. 

Gigabyte P55m-UD4

It's a sweet little board. There was one Asus board I was thinking of getting, but I love Gigabyte more then Asus now.. I guess it mostly has to do with service of the people... To me, Asus has went into the "Money Hungry" market of things.. If your Customer is screwed due to your bull, oh well.. But, not Gigabyte. 

So, pictures! 

















Yep, he gets some good 2133mhz Geil's!


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Apr 24, 2010)

hey buddy, im moving in!


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 24, 2010)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> hey buddy, im moving in!



You better not move in before I get the chance to go down there for a week!


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Apr 24, 2010)

Lol, i wont


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 24, 2010)

CS, dude 1st off this is gonna be a beast 'HTPC'. 2nd that remote/keyboard is sick.  Please tell us how it is.  Also a mini review of it in action would be killer!!! Do it!


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 24, 2010)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> Lol, i wont




Good 




mlee49 said:


> CS, dude 1st off this is gonna be a beast 'HTPC'. 2nd that remote/keyboard is sick.  Please tell us how it is.  Also a mini review of it in action would be killer!!! Do it!



Yeah, I'm going to shape this up to be a sweet set up for my dad. He has all the creative aspect on it. Just going to get it set for him and going. 

That keyboard is one of a kind man.. I'll shoot ya a pm in a min on something.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 25, 2010)

Made a thread on the Keyboard

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1867547#post1867547


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 26, 2010)

wow there really hasn't been anything going on with there is there? But don"t worry.. there is something that came in today that will get this on the path of to be finished. the lovey case is here!! 

Silverstone GD05-B

To me. I love this case. I really just all ways wanted one myself. So, why not get it for my dad?









































sorry for the blurry pictures.. My dog felt the need to try and "take pictures" while I had the camera on the tripod.. lol.. 

Now, with it coming in, I've seen that the fans that came with it are good, but not so good for what he's going to have in it! So:

Out with the New, in with the Old.. Yep.. I figured that I'd use the fans that I was going to put in the front of my MM case in here.. More air flow, with same Db's. What's not to love? Plus, I've grabbed two 80mm Silverstone fan's to add in the back. Now, let's get the Air Moving!


More to come this weekend to next weekend.. Going to finish it up by the end of next week.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 27, 2010)

You'd Think that they would give shorter cables in a case like this!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 27, 2010)

gues not haha


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 27, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> gues not haha



I can just wonder the people that buy the case and just "throw" everything in!


----------

